# mk3, which seats will fit



## mkt (Nov 28, 2008)

This is my first post... hi








I picked up a Mk3 GLS this week to use as a daily driver. I live in the middle of San Juan, and parking is... well, cars get abused, and I don't like parking my GLI on the street. 
The previous owner was quite large, and as a result, the drivers seat bolsters are shot. I'm average build and I slide around if I take a turn too quickly. I plan on hitting up the local VW specialists and junkyards this coming week.
My question is, I know that mk3 Jetta and mk3 Golf seats will work perfectly... but will any other models work?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: mk3, which seats will fit (mkt)*

interesting too...my drive seat feels as if its unbolted from the base on the back right part of the base of the seat...one bolt or whatever..but i slide around alot too when i take corners too quickly...which is REALLY annoying...im also looking for some seats lol..


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: mk3, which seats will fit (Alfredo_mk3)*

MK III seats from a Cabrio, GTI or Jetta GLX will fit into your car, but Jetta seats will not flip forward as Cabrio or GTI seats do, because the Jetta is a four door car and the flip forward feature is not needed. If you have a four door Golf it's not a problem what type of seat you put into it. If you're looking for something newer, the seats from a MK 3.5 Cabrio will also bolt directly into the car with no modifications. It doesn't matter that those seats are airbag equipped, you just don't use that feature. The mounting points, brackets and sliders are the same...
Mike


----------



## TheDrizzLe1763 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: mk3, which seats will fit (mkt)*

hey and welcome to the tex








Also just to add to Blk95VR6's post, MKIV seats will fit aswell if you want some other choice's, however some welding/grinding and bracket modifications are required, but it is pretty simple to do. Their just not simply swappable like the MK3/MK3.5 seats.


----------



## JettaRossa (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: mk3, which seats will fit (Blk95VR6)*

I'm looking to replace the broken front seats in my 93 Jetta. Because the early MK3's used the door mounted seat belts, I'm wondering if you know of a way to get the 95-98 MK3 seats to work with both a shoulder belt and a lap belt.
Thanks


----------



## Pigtails4MyVW (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: mk3, which seats will fit (JettaRossa)*

bumping this thread back up for more discussions.
I too have a MK3 jetta, mines a Trek that the front seats suck in. My seats are in ok shape I just don't fit in there very well (i'm just a little too small for the seats) and they hurt my back, alot. I really don't care about the back seats too much its the fronts I need. Any new ideas that don't require cutting and welding since I don't have those tools.


----------



## justchuckit (Jun 24, 2009)

i have an mk2 86 jetta i just got leater seats for it from an mk3 and the rear seats fit fine but how do i swap the bottoms of the front seats
is the going to be welding involved thanks in advance 
let me add to this the rear seats are out of an 85 Scirocco but the person i got the seats from had already welded in the rear rack


_Modified by justchuckit at 11:00 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (justchuckit)*

Yeah welding is involved since the mk2 sliders are roughly 2 inches narrower than the mk3 sliders. Cut and weld on the seat brackets. There is a DIY on how to do this to Recaro brackets, but it is all about the same. Measure twice, cut and weld once, and call it a day.


----------

